# thoughts on mojo super critter?



## willhunt4food (Aug 11, 2012)

My buddies and I are looking to get into coyote hunting a little more this year and were looking at buying the mojo super critter just as a start. our main concern is how it sounds? we have some mouth calls so could use it just as the motion decoy but would be nice if the speaker was halfway decent. any thoughts?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

My thoughts on mojo critters is that they do work. But, the down fall is you have to carry them in, which isn't to big a deal, it's just more crap to haul around. Batteries get cold and slow down and don't work up here when it's cold. Cost of batteries.

They are not the be all, end all. But they work to get their attention off the sound (you) and their visual on the mojo. It will allow you to move a little more without being picked up, I'm not talking you'll be able to get up and walk around you still need to watch your movements to keep them to a minimum.

SO, I'll leave it up to you. I'm just giving you the pro and con.

xdeano


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Will: I don't have a mojo super critter so I can't comment on how it sounds. I do, however, have a FoxPro Jack in the Box. Does it work? Yes, the motion has helped get coyotes that I might not have got otherwise. In some cases, I've lost coyotes that I'm quite sure I would have taken had I had the motion of the JIB working for me.

The downside is the extra bulk of the JIB. My FX3 fits nicely into a camera case. When I take the JIB, I have to use a much larger camera case. So a larger case along carrying shooting sticks, a seat pad and a BDL gets cumbersome especially when busting through snow.

I'll be hitting 'em hard the next few days -- the JIB will stay in the truck. Then, when I get messed up because I didn't have it working, the JIB will come out, at least for a little while.

Good luck, shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## willhunt4food (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks for the info guys!


----------

